# La sigaretta elettronica



## Tebe (11 Novembre 2012)

L'avevo bollata come una minchiata galattica.
Negli anni ho provato tutto.
Ipnosi. Ha ricominciato a fumare l'_ipnologo.
_Orecchino. Ad un certo punto sembravo una punk.
Cerotti. Fumavo incerottata.
Gruppo anonimi fumatori (giuro.Ci sono anche loro. Mollati dopo due sedute. Mi innervosivo talmente tanto che dopo fumavo triplo)
Sigarette dell'erboristeria.
Terapia psicologa tramite ospedale.
Pure il libro di quello che leggendolo alla fine non fumi più.
Tutto acqua fresca.
Manco l'oncologo è riuscito a convincermi.
ma prima di lui nemmeno mio nonno, medico, morto di cancro ai polmoni. Quattro pacchetti di sigarette senza filtro nelle 24 ore.
In tutti questi anni di tabagismo sono solo riuscita a fumare leggero e stare, quando proprio sono iper in picco, a 20 sigarette al giorno.
Morale.
Sono cinque giorni che ho la sigaretta elettronica.
Con la nicotina che mi aveva dato Mattia i primi due giorni ho fumato tre sigarette vere. Quelle proprio da non resistere.
Con la nicotina che mi ha dato Man invece (tra l'altro più leggera. Questa è 12, quella di mattia 18) sono riuscita a non accendermi nessuna sigaretta vera.
Non è semplice. Ma ho escogitato un paio di trucchetti per non cedere nel momento trip sigaretta.
E non vale per me non comprarle. E' peggio. Se le ho li invece mi rimane più facile resistere (con i bacetti perugina non funziona. Non devo comprarli se no li mangio tutti)
In macchina per esempio le sigarette sono chiuse nel bagagliaio.
Quando sono in casa le sigarette sono sempre nel bagagliaio.
E da due mattine riesco a non accendermi quella bollata come irrinunciabile.
Quella del dopo super triplo caffè alla Tebe.
L'orgasmo multiplo.
E invece.
Sigaretta elettronica. Senza troppo stress.
Ho anche capito la frase di Man, quando mi ha detto che con questo tipo di sigaretta si smette davvero di fumare, non quella che ha lui
Ora. Non voglio smettere di fumare ma fumare la e-cig di fatto è come farlo, nicotina a parte.
Mi manca un pò la gestualità della sigaretta. Quella di tenerla tra le dita.
Quella che mi ha regalato Mattia è molto grande, impossibile tenerla tra le dita o in bocca. Ma è quello che le fa fare un buon lavoro.
Perchè così grosse hanno uno svaporizzatore che davvero simula in maniera perfetta  la tirata della sigaretta.
In tutto.
Gusto. calore. _Fumo._
Senza contare la durata della ricarica e del serbatoio della nicotina.
In questi giorni mi sono fatta una cultura e ho deciso che mi compro una sigaretta elettronica da passeggio.
Rosa ovviamente.
Questa di Mattia mi urta proprio il senso estetico e tra l'altro mi piglia pure per il culo per come la tengo.
Comunque. 
Non canto vittoria e la prendo scialla.
La sigaretta che mi ha regalato Mattia è questa, ma la mia è argentata.
E' davvero grande. Sembra di tenere in mano una stilografica enorme pesantissima.







e questa quella che vorrei. Tipo.
Che sembra molto più sigaretta elettronica adatta a me.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2012)

Ecco, se le sigarette fossero come quella che piace a te e che posti in fotografia, alla fine, io non smetterei lo stesso di fumare. Ed andrei in giro con sigarette rosa in bocca.


----------



## erab (11 Novembre 2012)

Il pocket lady rosa sembra un set di vibratori da viaggio ...


----------



## Irene (11 Novembre 2012)

uhm Tebe.. ho fumato per oltre 30anni le siga più forti che conosci..
il 24 novembre sono esattamente due anni e mezzo che ho smesso di fumare..
da quel momento la mia vita ha davvero preso una svolta incredibile (in meglio intendo..) cosa che come te non credevo fosse possibile..da fumatrice ovviamente...

ho letto quanto hai scritto e mi rivedo in toto, anche se non ho provato tutti quei metodi..e vedo che hai ancora bisogno di quelle "stampelle" come questa sigaretta..

ho semplicemente fatta mia una frase.."ho DECISO di smettere di fumare"..
ho sofferto come una crotala solo i primi 3 giorni..poi è stata tutta discesa..

un paio di dritte te le posso confidare, se ti interessa sapere quali mandami un mp.. ti risponderò volentieri...:smile:


----------



## kikko64 (12 Novembre 2012)

Io ho fumato fino ai 26 anni ... tanto ... troppo ...  per quasi 5 anni avevo fumato 2 pacchetti di Camel al giorno ... se fumavo qualcosa di più leggero diventavano 3 ... avevo cominciato al liceo ma fu l'anno di servizio militare quello in cui diventai un "vero" fumatore ... 2 pacchetti di nazionali senza filtro al giorno (la razione giornaliera che passava l'esercito alle "truppe speciali" assieme alla grappa e/o al "cordiale").
Ricordo come se fosse ieri il  giorno in cui accesi l'ultima sigaretta ... 4 novembre 1990 intorno alle 23 ... stavo tornando a casa in macchina dopo aver accompagnato mia morosa (che 2 anni dopo sarebbe diventata mia moglie) a prendere il treno per Parigi ... avevo la bronchite ... forse addirittura la polmonite ... la febbre alta ... e dovevo guidare per 40 km ... quasi per abitudine accesi una sigaretta e dopo un paio di boccate ... credetti di morire ... non riuscivo più a respirare ... tossivo in modo convulso ... dovetti fermarmi a  bordo strada ... scesi dalla macchina ... non riuscivo a respirare ... i bronchi mi bruciavano come se avessi respirato benzina ... non avevo mai avuto un attacco d'asma ... ero solo e  terrorizzato ... non so quanto tempo passò ma lentamente riuscii a riprendere il controllo del respiro e a calmarmi ... 
Quella fu l'ultima sigaretta della mia vita ... ci misi quasi 4 mesi a guarire dalla bronchite/polmonite ... ma non ebbi mai più la tentazione di accendere una sigaretta ... purtroppo gli attacchi di asma sono rimasti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Novembre 2012)

kikko64;bt6528 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ho fumato fino ai 26 anni ... tanto ... troppo ...  per quasi 5 anni avevo fumato 2 pacchetti di Camel al giorno ... se fumavo qualcosa di più leggero diventavano 3 ... avevo cominciato al liceo ma fu l'anno di servizio militare quello in cui diventai un "vero" fumatore ... 2 pacchetti di nazionali senza filtro al giorno (la razione giornaliera che passava l'esercito alle "truppe speciali" assieme alla grappa e/o al "cordiale").
> Ricordo come se fosse ieri il  giorno in cui accesi l'ultima sigaretta ... 4 novembre 1990 intorno alle 23 ... stavo tornando a casa in macchina dopo aver accompagnato mia morosa (che 2 anni dopo sarebbe diventata mia moglie) a prendere il treno per Parigi ... avevo la bronchite ... forse addirittura la polmonite ... la febbre alta ... e dovevo guidare per 40 km ... quasi per abitudine accesi una sigaretta e dopo un paio di boccate ... credetti di morire ... non riuscivo più a respirare ... tossivo in modo convulso ... dovetti fermarmi a  bordo strada ... scesi dalla macchina ... non riuscivo a respirare ... i bronchi mi bruciavano come se avessi respirato benzina ... non avevo mai avuto un attacco d'asma ... ero solo e  terrorizzato ... non so quanto tempo passò ma lentamente riuscii a riprendere il controllo del respiro e a calmarmi ...
> Quella fu l'ultima sigaretta della mia vita ... ci misi quasi 4 mesi a guarire dalla bronchite/polmonite ... ma non ebbi mai più la tentazione di accendere una sigaretta ... purtroppo gli attacchi di *asma* sono rimasti.


quello se ne va dopo circa 4-6 anni. occhio che ti potresti abituare e "credere" che ce l'hai ancora.


----------

